# Bromberg Plays Hendrix



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Brian Bromberg
Bromberg Plays Hendrix

Release Date July 27, 2010
Duration50:09
Genre
Jazz
Pop/Rock
Styles
Jazz-Pop
Contemporary Jazz
Guitar Virtuoso
Instrumental Rock
Recording DateDecember, 2009 - March, 2010
Recording Location
B² Studios, Los Angeles


----------

